# Hi Torque Starters



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone ever used the PowerMaster 3555 Hi Torque Starter or the TCI 369600 Hi Torque Starter? Thinking about purchasing one or the other for my 455. The PowerMaster is the least expensive of the two. Some folks have said to use the Mini Starter but I dont know if that is necessary. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm running a RobbMc myself and I love it.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never found it necessary to run anything but the GM starters in any of mine....but mine aren't stroked out monster motors. If the starter, solenoid, wiring, and connections are all up to snuff, they work fine. A lot of times, folks will install a magic bullet starter to help band-aid a weak electrical system. The real benefit for the smaller, high torque starters in my opinion is increased header clearance and weight savings.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> The real benefit for the smaller, high torque starters in my opinion is increased header clearance and weight savings.


:agree Ayep... that's why I went with the RobbMc - clearance, that and the fact that it's "clockable" -- I've got it rotated so that the solenoid is "down" and as far away from the header as I can get it. It's fairly easy to install/remove with the header on. I'm not so sure a factory starter would be so.

Bear


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been thinking of getting a mini also due to my hot start problem.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Factory starters and headers don't get along, I agree. To be able to clock the starter to keep the solenoid well away from the exhaust heat is an added bonus. There are no mounting options with the oem unit....a disadvantage when running speed equipment!!


----------



## Thejudge 69GTO (Mar 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried the " hot shot " or relocating the noid? I have a mini starter on my 455 with coated headers and still get hot start problems. I'm also interested in learning more about the clockable starters.

Scott


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

gear reduction is the key to (mini starters) besides the benefits already mentioned. a high torque gm stock style starter even with solonoid heat shield , with headers on a sizzlin hot afternoon = starting problems. rickm.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Thejudge 69GTO said:


> ...I'm also interested in learning more about the clockable starters.
> 
> Scott


This is the one I have:
RobbMc Performance Products - Pontiac Starter

There are some long bolts that clamp the body, including the solenoid, to the end-plate that bolts to the engine block. You can loosen the bolts and rotate the body of the starter and solenoid to any position you want. You can even do it with the starter installed.

I've got nearly every product they make on the Beast, and I can tell you first hand that their stuff is very high quality, and they're more than fair in working with you if you have a problem. I caused a problem with the starter myself. I had it installed "too tight" to the engine, it needed to be shimmed out a little. That eventually caused the pinion gear on the starter to grenade. I sent it in for repair after it happened, after figuring out what I'd done wrong. Even though it was both out of warranty and my fault, they fixed it for me at no charge.

Class act, they are.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a powermaster and love it, also clockable, spins the 463 without hesitation even when hot...and yes with headers ever little bit of clearance helps. I picked it up for 20.00 at a swap meet and took to the local electrical shop and the old timer re-built it for me in a day and tested it out right in front of me for 60.00. have had bad units out of the box from the auto parts so i will take my local tradesman all of my business from now on.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a Robb Mc also....great product...AND Robb stands behind his stuff.!


----------

